# IBS-D/"new" colonoscopy findings?



## mom2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I am a 43-year-old female and had a colonoscopy early this summer. I have had IBS for many years, but the diarrhea had only become an every-day problem about a year and a half ago. My family doctor thought stress was probably the culprit. I was under way too much stress, but I am not now--so apparently that wasn't it! I have taken medications like Bentyl and Librax, even Xanax and Valium, and but those didn't work, so my GI doctor decided I needed a colonocopy to see if I had microscopic colitis. I don't, and the lining of my colon looked healthy. However, he took some biopsies which showed mast cell activity; therefore, there is apparently some type of allergic problem, he says.He said that (at least for the doctors at his GI clinic) this mast cell activity is a "new finding" for people with healthy-looking colons (during colonoscopy) because the doctors did not use to take biopsies of "healthy" tissue. They are just now starting to do that (apparently at that clinic) and have found this mast cell activity in some patients, and have been "discussing it." He said he needed to do some research on this.When I went back for my followup, my doctor put me on Pamine Forte (methscopolamenie bromide) and Zantac (rantinidine) to hopefully have some effect on the histamine problem. This has helped the diarrhea tremendously







but has caused constipation and dry mouth. I will see what he wants me to do about the constipation when I go back. I don't want to try anything until I ask him for fear of causing more problems. However, I don't know if he did his "research" or not and hope he will before I go back. I didn't come right out and ask him, but I asked him if he still thought I was having some type of allergic reaction. He was very vague and said something to the effect that perhaps after I take these drugs he would have a better idea. I saw in another thread some information about mast cells being active in IBS, but this was a thread on post infectious IBS. I've never been diagnosed with PI IBS, but who knows?Has anybody else had biopsies of "healthy" colon tissue with mast cell activity found by the pathologist? I hope this finding is something that can be helpful and not just a dead end or a "stall technique" by the doctor who could be nearly as frustrated about the cause and treatment of IBS as his many patients.


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

While I haven't had a colonoscopy, I think that my experience (and a theory) might support your finding. I started having these problems since March of this year (My first full year in NJ) when my sinuses started going haywire. Nonstop drainage for the past 7 months! At that point I started experiencing what went on to be diagnosed as IBS. My doc did all of the fecal tests and blood tests, but since everything came back negative he diagnosed IBS. Anxiety/Lactose intolerance are triggers for me. The lactose intolerance has gotten so bad since March that I can't touch ANY cheese...except for Wendy's cheese for some odd reason....BUT I digress. I've been doing pretty well for the past couple of weeks as my allergies had subsided a bit. BUT....a storm blew through yesterday....the sinuses drained worse than they ever have and BAM....horrible diarrhea all day today. I too have wondered if there is an allergy connection as I've never had allergy problems this bad in my life. I even break out in hives sometimes when allergens are really high. I thought about trying Zyrtec because it blocks all types of allergen responses but haven't had the chance. Maybe you're on to something...keep us updated!


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

That's good to hear, and it brings a little hope to us sufferers! Perhaps you just need a bit of a lower dosage? Keep us posted k?


----------



## mom2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I go back to the doctor this Monday (Oct. 1). I feel better than I did when I wrote the last post, but I still want to know what he thinks of the allergy thing. I will ask him again!


----------



## mom2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Lower dosage--that may be a good idea. I'll ask my doctor what he thinks about that Monday. This medicine also can cause people to get too hot (sweat less, apparently), and even though cooler weather is on the way, I live in the South and it is still hot! I got too hot mowing the yard--in a cool breeze! That won't work--but at least I don't have the "Big D." My husband usually does that anyway but he's been too busy lately, and I also wanted the exercise. Maybe a lower dose will help...


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Oh God that would be amazing if we all (IBSers) had a mast cell allergen or whatever you said. I always wondered if it was something simple like that, that doctors just overlooked.


----------



## HarrySobaco (Nov 3, 2007)

You bring up a very interesting point. I have been diagnosed with IBS about a year ago. Besides the bad D, I have noticed that I have almost constant drainage from my nose? I've never had any allergies. Also, another thing is I have VERY frequent headaches which seemed to start about the same time as the D and the nose problem.Has anyone else encountered these same symptoms? My GI doc. said the two addl. symptoms could NOT be from the IBS. I find it strange that all this would just start up at the same time?Lastly, for anyone needing generic Imodium, if you have a Costco membership, they sell it for an unbelievable $5 and change for 400 capsules! They come in two containers of 200.Harry


----------



## 22974 (Jan 20, 2007)

This all sounds so interesting. I just had a colonscopy 1 month ago, everything was normal. I will have to ask my doctor about this very thing. I have similar symtoms, allergies and sinus headaches usually means my IBS-D will act up. I never connected the 2.


----------



## mom2 (Aug 31, 2007)

I also have frequent headaches and "sinus problems." I think they could be related, too, but I bet my doctor would say the same as yours.


----------



## Orangejuice (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad I found this site! I broke out in chronic permanent hives in January this year. I moved in March, and since then have had two episodes of 'squidgy stools', although not what I would call diarrhoea. However, in the last couple of weeks the squidginess has become more frequent, and I am often left feeling that I still need to go. I have no diarrhoea, no blood/mucus, no pains, no bloating. I would never have connected my hives allergy to my bowel movements, but it would make sense! I take a daily antihistamine to keep the hives under control but they don't always work - sometimes I don't itch at all, but other times, like in the last couple of weeks, the hives come up - this coincides with my squidgy bowel movements! I think there might be a connection.Need to go back to see the doc for results of blood tests next week, she has already referred me for a *colonoscopy*, which I am really, really not looking forward to! Maybe, once I tell her this new information, I won't have to have one!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't find this in the least surprising.You can have an allergic reaction to foods or chemicals in them.They can irritate your bowels, nose, skin, eyes or anything else that allergies do.People think if they cut out gluten it should get better but sometimes it's the wheat.I get hives in my scalp from rice, ear infections from dairy and beef, itchy all over from wheat, just to name a few.So why wouldn't an airborne allergy like pollution aggravate your bowels as well as your lungs.


----------

